# False widow egg sac



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how long does it take for false widow sac's to hatch?
cheers.


----------



## 666 (Mar 18, 2009)

*false widows*

I cleared afew falses out of a reptile shop and the next day I had eggsacks they took about 3-4 weeks to hatch can't say that's a defanate time scale just saying my experiance I had lol


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

666 said:


> I cleared afew falses out of a reptile shop and the next day I had eggsacks they took about 3-4 weeks to hatch can't say that's a defanate time scale just saying my experiance I had lol


Cheers mate, mine ate her last sac..! dropped another now so hopping for the best.
you still got any widows left..? wouldn't mind getting a couple more..


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

martin3 said:


> Cheers mate, mine ate her last sac..! dropped another now so hopping for the best.
> you still got any widows left..? wouldn't mind getting a couple more..


mines sac is 3ish weeks old, eggs have hatched you can see them sat in the egg sack holder that she made, 
hoping that they will be out in a few days, do u want any slings ?
she has also got a second sac but i dont know weather it will hatch cause she has not been very clever with were she has put it


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

123dragon said:


> mines sac is 3ish weeks old, eggs have hatched you can see them sat in the egg sack holder that she made,
> hoping that they will be out in a few days, do u want any slings ?
> she has also got a second sac but i dont know weather it will hatch cause she has not been very clever with were she has put it


Yeah i would have some of you when your ready to sort them out..:2thumb: what will you be asking for them..?


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

martin3 said:


> Yeah i would have some of you when your ready to sort them out..:2thumb: what will you be asking for them..?


pmd u


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

ive got slings :2thumb:
i just watched her open up the egg sack so they could get out, 
now what, will she let them feed from her food or do they need to come out ?


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

They should all feed together for a while, so no probs for time being.
how many in the sac do you think..?


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

martin3 said:


> They should all feed together for a while, so no probs for time being.
> how many in the sac do you think..?


about 30


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

123dragon said:


> about 30


Cool..


----------

